# Retiring to Texas



## Misty123 (Nov 4, 2007)

Please help,

I am originally from the UK but have lived in the Houston Texas for the past 14 plus years. We are now American Citizens. I woul love for my parents to retire out here but don't know where to start. My husband knows that we can sponsor them but my major concern is health insurance. Any help that anyone can give would be greatly appreciated. My parents are over 65 so I know that a lot of insurance companies won't touch them. Please help I want my parents to be here!! 

Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

As far as I know, you are out of luck unless you can find private insurance that will take them,and then it will be very expensive. If you could all move to Massachusetts, they have universal and mandatory health insurance, and maybe that would work. I don't know about cost, though.


----------

